# gearing for 24 hour rides



## PowerGoat (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Group,

I'm wondering what kind of gearing you all use for 24-hour rides. I have a triple (30x42x52) and a (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21) and the low isn't low enough. I'm not sure if the 30 can be reduced or not (Shimano SG crankset), but I'm not even sure what the "best" or "good" setups are for triples and eight speeds. I certainly don't need a 12 and if I have to keep the 30, would rather end with a 23 or 25, even though that probably means a long reach rear derailleur. 

And speaking of the crankset, what determines the smallest granny gear that can go on a given crankset--is it the bolt pattern or the length of the base arms?


Thanks for any input.


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 2010 Specialized Roubaix Elite with a compact double 50 x 34 that had an original ten speed 12-27 tooth cassette that has been just fine for me. I recently went to an 11-29 cassette and like that too. I've been doing road 24 hour rides for four years and have ranged from 205 - 250 miles (with room for improvement). Your choice of gears may be very dependent on whether you are doing road or mountain 24 hour rides and if they are road, how hill they are.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

PowerGoat said:


> And speaking of the crankset, what determines the smallest granny gear that can go on a given crankset--is it the bolt pattern or the length of the base arms?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.


Bolt circle diameter where the inner chain ring bolts on sets the smallest size. Some common low tooth rings listed below:
- Bicycle Chainrings (Chainwheels) from Harris Cyclery


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd put a 12-27 or 11-28 cassette on the rear. That would be the easier than trying to find a smaller chainring, I think. You would definitely need a new chain, but you should get away with your current derailleur (it must already be a longer cage derailleur if you are running a triple).


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

A new cassette will likely be cheaper than a new granny chain ring, and cassette wear out faster than rings, so you will need a new cassette at some time.

You might want to search the intertubes for the best price on:

Shimano HG-50 Group V (13 14 15 17 19 21 23 26)
SRAM PG-850 13-26 (same sprockets as above)

Shimano XTR or XT Q (12 13 14 16 18 21 24 28)
IDR Code CS (same sprockets as above)
Nashbar 12-28 (same as above)

Any Shimano compatible rear derailer made in the last 20+ years should work with a 26 or 28 tooth sprocket.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

PowerGoat said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of gearing you all use for 24-hour rides. I have a triple (30x42x52) and a (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21) and the low isn't low enough. I'm not sure if the 30 can be reduced or not (Shimano SG crankset), but I'm not even sure what the "best" or "good" setups are for triples and eight speeds. I certainly don't need a 12 and if I have to keep the 30, would rather end with a 23 or 25, even though that probably means a long reach rear derailleur.
> 
> ...


What kind of terrain? I run a triple with 12/30 on back (10 speeds) for long rides in the North Ga mountains and for centuries in the north Atlanta area... on the Ga and SC coasts I run a compact 50/34 with a 12/27 on back (10 speeds) so I can climb bridges ...


----------



## PowerGoat (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All. 

Thank you for your help. I'm going with the cassette upgrade and will start looking at the gearing combinations suggested. I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## nightflame159 (Jul 23, 2012)

When you say 24h its 24h straight? damn, i have an hard time doing only 5 hours!


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

nightflame159 said:


> When you say 24h its 24h straight? damn, i have an hard time doing only 5 hours!


I'm not sure about all 24 hour race formats, but the one race I do (the National 24 Hour Challenge in Michigan) starts at 8:00 AM on the Saturday morning of Father's Day weekend and ends at 8:00 AM the next day. Participants ride as much as they can on a course during that time period and go through checkpoints to log the miles. Most riders take breaks or breakdowns! My personal best is 250 miles and required a little less than 17 hours in the saddle. The top guys get close to 500 and I really don't know how they do it, but probably get off the bike very little.


----------



## jhkranzler (Sep 25, 2011)

PowerGoat said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of gearing you all use for 24-hour rides. I have a triple (30x42x52) and a (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21) and the low isn't low enough. I'm not sure if the 30 can be reduced or not (Shimano SG crankset), but I'm not even sure what the "best" or "good" setups are for triples and eight speeds. I certainly don't need a 12 and if I have to keep the 30, would rather end with a 23 or 25, even though that probably means a long reach rear derailleur.
> 
> ...


Hard to answer without knowing the terrain. Hilly?


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

You'll want lots of gears?

If you have to ask this is also your first 24 hour ride?

Bring a gun with one bullet if you dare.

My ritual is to carry a jar of nutella in a feed bottle. Mmm chocolate makes me happy.

Oh yeah but gears? Yeah you'll want those. As many as you can get.


----------

